# Just joined



## groove65 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just joined the TTOC (web member) W00887 !!

thing is i cocked up my profile name - supposed to use Groove65 but missed out the 'r' and had goove65 instead :?

anyway, waiting for my membership to be sorted now - i cant put a signature banner up just yet but hopefully one of the admins can change the 'goove65' to groove65 ?

cheers all

Iain


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you want a capital "G" in groove?

"Well I say....", I had to double take just now due to your avatar being the same as the well known member davelincs, who is also a Terry Thomas fan and has the same avatar. Perhaps one of you needs to go home and change :lol: :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi groove, welcome to the forum


----------

